# Piranha vs. Perch?



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I Just Got Home Like 20 Minutes Ago From Petco And They Had Accidentally Received 4 Perch In Their "Large Commet Golfish" Order. They Couldn't Sell Them Because Apparently It's Illegal?!? Anyway, They Gave Them To Me For Free!!! And Into My 200 Gallon Tank With My 12 RBP's They Went..So Far All Is Calm...Place Your Bets And Give Me Feedback!!!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Hope somebody has their camera ready


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

:rasp:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Can anyone post a pic of a Perch??? Cause i have no idea what that is...









Moved to Piranha Discussion :moe:


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

*might be this?*


----------



## Chad_Brad (Feb 3, 2005)

Thas going to be a pain to clean after they eat.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

this is a yellow perch


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I fed my piranha a 5" perch before..... he seemed to enjoy his meal.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Can anyone post a pic of a Perch??? Cause i have no idea what that is...:laugh:
> 
> Moved to Piranha Discussion :moe:
> [snapback]878715[/snapback]​


The most annoying fish to a fisherman like my self.
Little motherfockers Steal your bait. 
If you catch em, you cant really eat them,
there so small and Stupid!









However, Record your P's f*cking that Perch up!








Do it for all the fisherman who had there bait stolen by these little bumfucks~


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> The most annoying fish to a fisherman like my self.
> Little motherfockers Steal your bait.
> If you catch em, you cant really eat them,
> there so small and Stupid!
> ...


are you joking?! Ilove catching perch, there one of the species that get kids into fishing over here. Nothing quite fels like a fight with a big perch


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

are you joking?! Ilove catching perch, there one of the species that get kids into fishing over here. Nothing quite fels like a fight with a big perch

I think you are confusing perch for blue gill or sunfish or something...yeah...I'll record the slaughter of them for you guys!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

faded, im definatly not confusing them with bluegill or sunfish, as im not even sure we have them over here, i catch perch on a 5 metre whip all the time and its great fun. it'l still be cool to see the vid tho!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Yeah, I fish all the time and perch is rather fun to catch, good fight.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Perch, Sunfish same thing... to me atleast.. Before I used lures way back in the day they annoyed the sh*t out of me


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

try to post a pic after the perch gets


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Filo said:


> [snapback]878700[/snapback]​










postwhore

and we need more detials of this perch getting destroyed


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Death, why single out just one person (ie. Filo) and call him a post whore, even while others did the exact same before and after that post? Affraid the others might flame you?
And worse still, how dare you say something like that when your post is as much a piece of sh*t as the one you're blasting









Kinda funny how some of the same people that are now demanding pics of a perch being destroyed were crying their guts out in some other threads were a piranha got his ass kicked not so long ago









If hypocrisy would was psysically painful, this thread would be deafening...









Oh well, whatever.....


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

perch may be a "good fight" in lakes where they grow to decent sizes, and played on ultralight equipment, but other than that they are nuissance to most fisherman. It should be interesting to see the video.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I'd be surprised if the perch was still alive, they're no suited to tropical tank temperatures I didn't think.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

I use perch to catch muskee when troling


----------



## Richy84 (Jan 1, 2005)

I hate them damn yellow perch, the white ones are good but the yellow are all boney bait stealers and hundreds everywhere. And when they do bite the hook goes all the way into their gut you end up ripping out jaws entrails and all. Seagulls love em though. Hopefully P's do too because they are abundant and easy to catch.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I go fishing in the summer and caught quite many perch and sun fish...brought home a few...isolated them for a couple of weeks...and let me Ps do the damage...


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

I've caught "jumbo" yellow perch (12-14'') many times while fishing for walleye. 
Great eaters, if they come from cold water. Warm water yellow perch hold a ton of parasites, at least from what I've seen. I'd say perch are no match, but may spread those yellow worms.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Final Reply...All 4 Perch Terminated!

I Guess That Answers That Question Once And For All!


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Faded said:


> I Guess That Answers That Question Once And For All!
> [snapback]882700[/snapback]​


I don't think their fate was in question in the first place!


----------

